# Which puppy food (UK puppy)



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

After reading lots of threads about food, I've realised I've still got no idea which one to actually use when I get my puppy  Obviously I'll change her over gradually from whatever she's been on, but what to get?

I definitely want a high quality food, can you help me choose which one? 

I'll consider anything except actual bits of raw animals such as chicken wings etc. A raw food in packet form would be okay. I'd prefer something that can be stored in a cupboard not a fridge. (Can you tell I'm confused.)

I am in the UK, so anyone over here who can recommend something would be very helpful. What do you love and why?


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Have you looked on the zooplus website? They have orijen on there and applaws too - they have some really good quality ones and if you spend £15 you wont be charged delivery.

Worth a look!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I get ziwipeak on line expensive but rated one of the best


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

We use landofholisticpets.co.uk it's holistic (obviously!) and really good value. Poppy's had 2 bags in 12 months @ only £26 each  it's made by the brother of the guy who does burns pet food. I find it excellent.


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks to both of you. Michele, the Ziwipeak is one I've been seriously considering because of the quality. Any particular pros and cons you've found? I don't really understand what the actual consistency of it is, and how you serve it. Sorry to sound so dumb, but honestly any hints or opinions are welcome.

AllAboutEve, I haven't heard of the holistic one, but I'm familiar with Burns. I will check out your brand, thanks!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I second the Ziwipeak!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Lindilou said:


> Thanks to both of you. Michele, the Ziwipeak is one I've been seriously considering because of the quality. Any particular pros and cons you've found? I don't really understand what the actual consistency of it is, and how you serve it. Sorry to sound so dumb, but honestly any hints or opinions are welcome.
> 
> AllAboutEve, I haven't heard of the holistic one, but I'm familiar with Burns. I will check out your brand, thanks!


ZP is like thin little squares of jerky, it comes in a resealable bag with a little scoop for serving it out, and you do not need to refrigerate it.


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Ziwi is the best but if you find you can't do it cos of the price, Orijen Puppy is the best dry kibble food in my opinion. I got mine from Zooplus in the past, also ask at your local pet shop, they might not sell it but might order it in for you, which can work out cheaper than paying for delivery fro mthe internet. xxx


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Katy, that's a clear explanation!

Hollie, I'm quite keen on the Orijen, so thanks for your opinion and shopping advice. (And your baby is gorgeous!)


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

id recommend ziwi all the way! my girls havent been on it that long but already their coats are much more shiny, they dont smell doggy and the biggest change of all is their stools... They used to poo about 3 times aday and they were horrible.. now once a day 4 penny and 1-2 Lola and they are so small and dont smell... AMAZING!!!


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

I just can't make myself like the sound of a jerky-type food. Would it make me a bad chi-mum if I went with the Orijen without even trying the Ziwi thing? Seems like people here are happy enough with Orijen?


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I think Orijen is GREAT! Ive been feeding it for about 6 months, and the dogs love it. Reese is my picky eater, and after trying many kibbles this is the only one he really likes to eat. He used to pick at his food a bit and then leave most of it, now he jumps around excitedly at meal time, gobbles it up, and licks the bowl. If you feel the most comfortable feeding kibble, then I think Orijen is a really good choice. Orijen is privately owned and produced, which greatly lessens the chance of a recall, and the ingredients are really great too. 
That said- we are probably switching to a combo of Stella and Chewys and ZP when we run out of Orijen, ust b/c Im curious to try a less processed food and see what the hype is about  But, if for any reason that doesnt work, I wouldnt hesitate to switch back to Orijen. You can always keep ZP on the back burner and consider it down the road. Orijen is wonderful quality and certainly not a food that you should feel guilty about feeding!


----------



## MikeRoger (Mar 24, 2011)

Reese and Miley said:


> I think Orijen is GREAT! Ive been feeding it for about 6 months, and the dogs love it. Reese is my picky eater, and after trying many kibbles this is the only one he really likes to eat. He used to pick at his food a bit and then leave most of it, now he jumps around excitedly at meal time, gobbles it up, and licks the bowl. If you feel the most comfortable feeding kibble, then I think Orijen is a really good choice. Orijen is privately owned and produced, which greatly lessens the chance of a recall, and the ingredients are really great too.
> That said- we are probably switching to a combo of Stella and Chewys and ZP when we run out of Orijen, ust b/c Im curious to try a less processed food and see what the hype is about  But, if for any reason that doesnt work, I wouldnt hesitate to switch back to Orijen. You can always keep ZP on the back burner and consider it down the road. Orijen is wonderful quality and certainly not a food that you should feel guilty about feeding!



I just adopted a 4 month old dachshund.He came to me all ready used to eating Purina Puppy Chow. Which I am sure is equal to feeding a person fast food daily. I have been doing my research online.Every time I find a promising brand,I find a negative articles written about it. My vet suggested Iams. Need your help.


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

I've just read your post a couple of times Katy, because it really hits the nail on the head with my thoughts/feelings!

Honestly I do feel more comfortable with a kibble for now, I'm not even sure why. There's so much going on with a new puppy, I think I'd rather stay in my comfort zone with her food, to begin with at least. Like you say, I can consider ZP later on. 

You know what it's like, you just want to be sure you're doing the right thing by your baby. I was feeling selfish for not wanting to use the ZP, but your post really helped me feel better, thanks.

Thanks everyone for helping me with this


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

OH! No need to feel selfish for your choice. Everyone has to do what is best for them, the babies, their family and their lifestyle-and you are choosing such a good food. That is not selfish! 

I was always a kibble feeder with every chi I have ever owned. Mine would likely be on kibble today but I have one who cannot tolerate processed foods. I gave them Orijen and then later Fromms. They are both OUTSTANDING foods.

I used the ZP as treats and a kibble topper at first. Mine with the healthy tummy stopped eating kibble and would only eat the pieces of ZP I had tossed in so we switched her over entirely. It turned out to be the answer for the one who had always been ill. You may want to buy a bag of their treats (very much like their food) and see how that goes even before trying the food unless you can get a sample of the fod. 

You care about your pet's nutrition and you are taking time to become better educated. That is the most important thing. I know PLENTY of people/family members/co-workers who pick up whatever dog food is cheapest at the grocery store that week and make fun of us for how careful we are with what we feed the girls. 

I want (and so does everyone else here-that is why I hang out here!) happy, healthy girls who are with us for a very long time and me understanding nutrition is a big part of that!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Lindilou said:


> I've just read your post a couple of times Katy, because it really hits the nail on the head with my thoughts/feelings!
> 
> Honestly I do feel more comfortable with a kibble for now, I'm not even sure why. There's so much going on with a new puppy, I think I'd rather stay in my comfort zone with her food, to begin with at least. Like you say, I can consider ZP later on.
> 
> ...


Im so glad I was able to help! There are so many choices that it can be overwhelming trying to find the "right" or "best" food. I think youve made a great choice, and you should be proud to feed Orijen, not all puppies are so lucky!


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry, I've only just seen the last couple of replies, thank you so much for your kind messages, that's lovely.

I'm ordering things now so that it's all ready for when I find my puppy. I just want to check - is this regular puppy orijen the stuff to buy or is there one for toy breeds? 

Thanks!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I use the orijen puppy one and other meals i give Dottie ziwi P


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes, the regular Orijen Puppy food is the right kind to buy for small dogs. The other flavors of Orijen are also labeled as appropriate for puppies(you just feed more). My 7month old hated the puppy food but loves the Regional red and 6 fish flavors. You may also be able to find sample bags to make sure your puppy likes it first(the store where I purchase Orijen sells sample bags). Good luck with your new Puppy!


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## kellsandpup (Nov 21, 2010)

thanks for this thread!!!! i have been searching the internet on good uk foods for my chi.....my other dogs are on a food called barking heads because of their sensitive tummies, i also feed raw food which they love


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey,

Zooplus.co.uk is really good. Can advice Terra Canis (especially grain-free ones) but also Orijen or Acana.


----------

